
How to Give Mars an Atmosphere, Maybe - panic
https://astrobiology.nasa.gov/news/how-to-give-mars-an-atmosphere-maybe/
======
piker
How do you keep the shield in place? Presumably Earth's gravity is enough to
counteract the push of solar winds, but this is suggested to be a much smaller
object (albeit closer to the Sun [edit: assuming Mars' L1 is between the Earth
and the Sun]).

[Edit 2: Or are the solar winds constant enough to just shift the L1 to a
different equilibrium point?]

~~~
rini17
It can use the very solar wind to steer itself. And L1/L2 are very close to
Mars, Earth is much farther.

------
aruggirello
Full article:

[http://www.manyworlds.space/index.php/2017/03/09/how-to-
give...](http://www.manyworlds.space/index.php/2017/03/09/how-to-give-mars-an-
atmosphere-maybe/)

------
durzagott
What kind of timeframe would it take for this to work?

